# In remembrance of Lance Corporal Andrew David Russoli



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 20, 2011)

I grew up with Andrew in church when I still lived in NC.  He was a few years younger than I, same age as my brother.  He wanted to be a Marine for as long as I can remember.  He wanted nothing else in life.  During his first deployment to Iraq he was injured by an IED blast, awarded a Purple Heart and returned to action a few months afterwards.  On 20 OCT 2005, Andrew was KIA in Nasser Wa Salem, Iraq.  Strength and Honor only begin to describe the type of man Andrew was.
Valhalla received an outstanding young Marine, a Warrior, 6 years ago today.
Semper Fidelis.


----------



## TB1077 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.  May he rest in peace knowing that his story and bravery will always be remembered.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 21, 2011)

Semper Fidelis Marine.


----------



## tova (Oct 21, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 21, 2011)

Semper Fidelis devil dog.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry for your loss mate.  RIP.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 21, 2011)

Im am sorry for your loss.  Condolences to you and his family and friends.


----------

